# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  كمك فوري در مورد تغيير رشته

## shahram

سلام بچه ها لطفا كمك كنيد, دوست من رشته ي رياضي بوده و ميخواد بعد از نتيجه نگرفتن تو رشته رياضي امسال تغيير رشته بده و تجربي كنكور بده مي خاستم بدونم ايا  با هيچ مشكلي روبرو نمي شه كه هيچ مدركي از رشته تجربي نداره چه تو كنكور و چه بعد از اومدن نتايج واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه ؟؟

----------


## Parniya

هر داوطلب میتونه بدون توجه به نوع دیپلمش در *یکی* از 3 گروه ازمایشی شرکت کنه

----------


## shahram

مرسي از جوابت ولي مي خاستم بدونم بعد از قبول شدن تو دانشگاه مشكلي |پيش نمي اد از لحاظ نوع ديپلمش

----------


## MAHSA

نه هیچ مشکلی وجود نخواهد داشت

----------

